# Oh ****!



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nene is back! This guy is straight up ballin. He's shoving shaq and amare around and then dunking over diaw? This team just got better.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I hope they can bring that play over to the second half.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I am really happy for Nene.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> I hope they can bring that play over to the second half.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

u dont remember him from last playoffs?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> u dont remember him from last playoffs?


**** the playoffs, he was great from feb. of last year. But it took him half a year to get there. After missing basically this whole season, I expected more time for him to play at a good level.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Without bias we have the best frontcourt rotation in the NBA.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

no we dont


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

it would be nice to someday see nene get a full season to put it all together. i had him pegged as a future all star his rookie year. the talent is there....injuries and health have obviously been the issue.
anyways...what do you guys think about this? 
http://www.ownmyteam.com/


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> no we dont


lol. brilliant and insightful as always.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

welcome back nene.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

three games in and strains his groin. that's ridiculous.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

I just hope he won't end like Jonathan Bender.It would be a waste.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's on that track. Dude can't walk down the street without straining something.

Methinks he's on roids.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

its not the injury per se, its his mentality. hes a *****. he doesnt care abot the game of basketball. he doesnt care about this team. there is absolutely no hope for him. waste of talent.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team must trade Nene. I believe that you can ship him to teams like Indiana (Daniels and Diogu) or Minnesota (Jaric+Madsen and two 2nd rounders). He is way too paid to be your backup. Actually, K-Mart is playing way better than him.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I would rather trade him for a ham sandwich than Jaric, Madsen and two second rounders. I agree that it's time to trade him for whatever we can get this offseason...but only if what we can get doesn't actually make our team worse. I'd rather have half a season of a half-motivated Nene than a full season of a fully-motivated Jaric and Madsen.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

jericho said:


> I would rather trade him for a ham sandwich than Jaric, Madsen and two second rounders. I agree that it's time to trade him for whatever we can get this offseason...but only if what we can get doesn't actually make our team worse. I'd rather have half a season of a half-motivated Nene than a full season of a fully-motivated Jaric and Madsen.


Well, Jaric isn't actually a bad player. He can be a good pair for Iverson. Madsen is a hustle guy.

And you didn't answer about Daniels and Diogu.


----------

